# Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) -> phpmyadmin 404 Not Found



## isp (17. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

ich meinen Server nach der folgenden Anleitung aufgesetzt: The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Courier [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Das hat auch alles super funktioniert. Leider komme ich aber nicht an phpmyadmin heran. Wenn ich phpmyadmin über das icon im ispconfig aufrufen will, dann kommmt:
*Not Found*

 The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.


Anscheinend ist die Verlinkung falsch. Kann mir bitte jeamnd sagen, wie ich das gefixt bekomme?


Danke!


*
*


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2012)

Dir Verlinkung kannst Du unter System > Interface config einstellen so dass sie zu der phpmyadmin URL Deines servers passt.


----------



## isp (17. Jan. 2012)

Sorry, aber wie finde ich die phpmyadmin Verknüpfung heraus? Ich habe schon Sachen probiert, bekomme es aber nicht hin.


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2012)

Du kannst phpmyadmin über die IP Adresse/phpmyadmin oder den Hostnamen/phpmyadmin erreichen. Wenn das bei Dir nicht der Fall ist, dann ist phpmyadmin entweder nicht installiert oder Du hast vergessen "apache2" zu aktivieren als Du phpmyadmin installiert hast.

Um phpmyadmin zu installieren rufst Du folgenden befehl als root User auf:

apt-get install phpmyadmin

Wenn Du ihn nur nicht für apache konfiguriert hast, kannst du das mit folgendem Befehl nachholen:

dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin


----------



## isp (17. Jan. 2012)

Als ich die Anleitung durchgeführt habe, ahbe ich ja auch phpmyadmin mitinstalliert:

apt-get install phpmyadmin -> da vorhanden wird auch nciht installiert

dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin 	habe ich durchgeführt:

Datenbank für phpmyadmin neu installieren -> NEIN

Auswahl von apache2 und fertig.

IP/phpmyadmin führt immer noch zu 
The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.

Könnte das sein, dass das Verzeichnis anders heißt oder ich sonst was übersehen habe?


----------



## isp (17. Jan. 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe!!





> sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
> 
> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload


Die lösung findet ihr hier: Debian - PmaWiki


----------



## GTB (26. März 2012)

ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem.

domain.tld/phpmyadmin funktioniert bestens.

Wenn ich aber in ISP den Link aufrufe dann führt dieser zu:

domain.tld:8080/phpmyadmin

und dort bekomme ich einen 500er  Inernal Server Error.


Alles was ich dazu in den Logs finden kann:



> Multiple password rows returned - this is what is known, in the industry, as a Bad Thing


Was mir auch aufgefallen ist:

Ich habe eine Multiserver Installation und wenn die DB auf einem anderen Server liegt, dann wird trotzdem der Link auf den Hauptserver gesetzt und nicht auf

server1.domain.tld/phpmyadmin

wo auch die DB liegt.

Danke.


----------



## Till (26. März 2012)

Der Link zur DB kann unter System > Interface config gesetzt werden.


----------



## GTB (26. März 2012)

dort steht der korrekte Link drin:



> /phpmyadmin


----------



## Till (27. März 2012)

Schreibe dort bitte die vollständige URL rein inkl. http:// am Anfang.


----------



## GTB (27. März 2012)

das löst aber nicht mein Problem.

Was ist mit den Datenbanken die auf einem anderen Server liegen ?

Das wird damit nicht abgedeckt.

Gruss


----------



## Till (27. März 2012)

Man benutzt auf einem multiserver system an sich nur eine globale phpmyadmin instanz und die einzelnen subserver werden doch wie bei phpmyadmin üblich in der config Datei von phpmyadmin spezifiziert.


----------

